# Most Expensive Things Your Bird Has Chewed Through



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

We all try to make sure our birds chew on bird friendly things, but every so often they beak something seriously seriously bad for them. And us. What's the Most expensive thing that your birds have destroyed?

With me, it was a $200 dollar Wacom Tablet. Chewed right through my cord >.<


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

My birds haven't destroyed anything major. The only thing "bad" they chewed up was my blinds, but I let them do it. Because they are super spoiled and they are just cheap blinds. 

My rabbit, on the other hand, has chewed too many cords to count. We use cord protectors in the areas she is allowed in but she is an expert at going where she isn't supposed to, and we are guilty of forgetting to move portable device cords! I never get mad at her though, it is always our fault because we know that she will do it and we (mostly my hubby) are the ones who are careless in shutting doors or leaving things out!


----------



## Fweet (Apr 9, 2012)

Nearly all my books have nibbles including the fiendishly-expensive ones bought for university, they've done in at least a dozen sets of headphones including the cable on a set of Sennheisers & eaten* a lot* of wallpaper. The most dangerous thing one of them did was chew off the plastic covering on an anglepoise lamp wire so when I went to move it the subsequent electric shock made my hair stand on end; the bird cackled.
I'd say the most potentially expensive thing they've chewed was a painting I'd been commissioned & paid up front to do; did I start it again or refund the money? Nah, slapped a bit of gumtape on the back to cover the holes & painted over it. Luckily the lady was understanding & said it 'Added to the charm & made it more personal.' Phew.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

JaimeS said:


> My rabbit, on the other hand, has chewed too many cords to count. We use cord protectors in the areas she is allowed in but she is an expert at going where she isn't supposed to, and we are guilty of forgetting to move portable device cords! I never get mad at her though, it is always our fault because we know that she will do it and we (mostly my hubby) are the ones who are careless in shutting doors or leaving things out!


Lordy...I can name a zillion things my dog has chewed through as a puppy. The most ironic was a book on dog training, LOL. The cables to my stereo system has to be the most expensive, but as the system was dying a glorious death, I forgave her. >.<


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

LOL! That is too funny!


----------



## Fortunate (Oct 31, 2011)

oh gosh - i dont have a book that hasnt been chewed, either by bird or dog!
My birds have chewed my cellphone, wires, curtains, blankets, you name it! 

The latest "challange" was seeing how quickly they could shred the newspaper (while I was trying to read it)


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Smokey has chewed right through a painting i did on canvas. Luckily i'm no major artist haha.

I had to remove some stuff off shelves though as he knocked over a crystal dolphin ornament that my granny gave me before she died. I have a pair of them and they're worth quite a bit. It survived, phew! After the fright as he knocked it over, i'm sure he laughed :blink:

In my last house my budgies used to perch on the curtain pole. They tore strips through the wallpaper above it, then started on the plaster. After four years of living there the brick was exposed :blush:


----------



## Thunderbird (Jun 18, 2012)

Headphone cords (two), not the blinds themselves but the thick plastic bumper on the blinds, a school binder, and many many novels and textbooks. :'(


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

The walls.  they sit on the curtain rod or the top of their cage and chew through the walls. It's awful!


----------



## sangs_becky (Jun 25, 2012)

vampiric_conure said:


> Lordy...I can name a zillion things my dog has chewed through as a puppy. The most ironic was a book on dog training, LOL. The cables to my stereo system has to be the most expensive, but as the system was dying a glorious death, I forgave her. >.<


i know lol brings back memories of my girl becky when she shewed up the pc wires and broke down the system CPU , my dogs are all grown ups between the age group 4-6 and they still chew on everything possible

Charlie my Alexandrian parrot, he used to sit on my shoulder and he has chewed up my ear rings, destroyed my chain and the pendant. everyday he chews up his cage wires even when we give him wooden blocks

My tiels are very sweet they just stop with the news papers


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

The only thing that ever has bothered me is the pads on my laptop. The top of the screen that pads the screen when you close it. Grey chewed right through them. I was so upset. My computer was pristine until he did that. I put scotch tape on what's left of them.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i think i lucked out as my tiels are the least damaging pets besides our hedgehog that we own lol

our lovebirds have chewed up every plant we've owned and my paintings on my wall lol and all my bird talk magazine posters...


----------



## RedQueen (Feb 21, 2012)

meaggiedear said:


> The only thing that ever has bothered me is the pads on my laptop. The top of the screen that pads the screen when you close it. Grey chewed right through them. I was so upset. My computer was pristine until he did that. I put scotch tape on what's left of them.


LOL Galilea is constantly trying to chew them off my laptop! I turn my head for a second, and she's there ripping them off.

She's chewed through the rubber covering on the mouse scroller of 2 computer mice. One of them is almost completely destroyed.
She's chewed almost all the way through my phone charger cord and laptop charger (although that cord is thicker and poses more of a challenge for her).
She's chewed one corner of our leather couch! The stuffing is poking through 
She's also chewed the edges of the chair backs of our fancy dining chairs that are also covered in fake leather, so the edges look ragged. 
She's also destroying our coasters and place mats. Oh and the remote control buttons... some of those aren't in great shape. Also all the government and work documents I've ever printed since we got her. It's a good thing I hide our passports!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Hmm let's see, well they chewed through my laptop cord (HERSHEY!!!) and I had to replace that. They chewed up the screen door and the wall right next to it (right through the plaster) in the apartment in San Diego. And now they've chewed up the top frame of the window in their room (they sit on the curtain rod and chew on it from there).

My bunnies have chewed the wall in the laundry room but we caught them in time to prevent a BUNCH of damage and hubby says its an easy fix.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

RedQueen said:


> LOL Galilea is constantly trying to chew them off my laptop! I turn my head for a second, and she's there ripping them off.
> 
> She's chewed through the rubber covering on the mouse scroller of 2 computer mice. One of them is almost completely destroyed.
> She's chewed almost all the way through my phone charger cord and laptop charger (although that cord is thicker and poses more of a challenge for her).
> ...


lmao. i can't handle cord chewing. i scoop them right up and put them somewhere else if they start that. and yeah. my guys have no problem chewing up paper. thank god i have a bumper around my phone. they try to chew my case right off.


----------



## elliot (Jun 25, 2012)

sangs_becky said:


> Charlie my Alexandrian parrot, he used to sit on my shoulder and he has chewed up my ear rings, destroyed my chain and the pendant.


Sweep does this too, he is an absolute master at stealing my girlfriends pearl earrings :S He sits somewhere hidden in the room, like on the bookcase, swoops over, grabs them and is gone before she knows what has happened  So now whenever the birds are out my girlfriend has to walk around with her hands over her ears 

Other than that, he loves carpet and spends hours chewing it... he almost managed to make a hole in it in my last student house, but we managed to hide it with a bin when we moved out


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

Most expensive must be our new HP desktop. 
One of the problems being the desktops main power plug. Although it had been unplugged for months, the fact that all 8 birds worked together to get through that thick cord amazes me. Even though we dont use that computer, it still was good one. 

Second, The Internet slot was nicely demolished by Sniffles (Cockatoo). Then the Cockatiels picked the plastic off the back. 

So the flocks team work has totaled up to $1,500. I tell myself Im okay with it everyday 
Psh.. its not like I used it... or had a chance to before the dreadful attacks began..  aha!


----------



## cockatiel freak (Jul 28, 2012)

my finger  Just kidding.

I don't know. Mine has chewed through a lot of seeds and millet.  That's actually probably the most expensive thing she has chewed through. My birds don't tend to eat anything else but food. That's a good thing, right?


----------



## Philiko (May 16, 2012)

Wow, some of you have some really destructive tiels! When I got Philiko I was expecting him to be really destructive, but I was surprised. The only things he chews are: The cord on my computer mouse (He gets to it while I'm looking elsewhere -_-), and sequins! He loves to chew sequins, I have sequins on my bed, and he goes crazy pulling at them and bending them and ripping the thread that's attaching them


----------



## SyddyBird (May 17, 2012)

Well, it's a relief to know that other birds chew on walls. Sydney chews on the corners, and the metal corner covering of the drywall (at least I think thats what it is after watching all those DIY shows), are exposed on 2 corners. He recently started chewing the rubber seal around the back door. 
He chews up textbooks, even though I give him cheap notebooks, he must have the one I am reading from. And he jumps on top of the mini-wine cooler, and tries to chew it, and the labels off of all the bottles around. 

I can usually get to him before he chews cords, because now all of the cords are mostly hidden, or blocked.


----------



## smays810 (Dec 27, 2011)

meaggiedear said:


> The only thing that ever has bothered me is the pads on my laptop. The top of the screen that pads the screen when you close it. Grey chewed right through them. I was so upset. My computer was pristine until he did that. I put scotch tape on what's left of them.


Hahaha. Thats what I was going to use as my example of what Lexi has destroyed of mine. but now I don't have to because you already said it lol


----------



## Fortunate (Oct 31, 2011)

SyddyBird said:


> He chews up textbooks, even though I give him cheap notebooks, he must have the one I am reading from. QUOTE]
> 
> I have the same problem! My poor bookmark has been shredded and so have my books - I would rather have my bookmark shredded tho


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

I think i'm quite lucky so far! Smokey is a cheeky sod but he's not quite confident enough to go exploring without me.

When i first got him i did hide a lot of cables and had to discover a new system for wires that were seemingly going everywhere!

He's tried to have a nibble at my laptop charging cable a few times, but i've shooed him away. He likes the buttons on my laptop though, especially the number pad area!


----------



## xNx (Jun 6, 2012)

vampiric_conure said:


> We all try to make sure our birds chew on bird friendly things, but every so often they beak something seriously seriously bad for them. And us. What's the Most expensive thing that your birds have destroyed?
> 
> With me, it was a $200 dollar Wacom Tablet. Chewed right through my cord >.<


I'm sure you can solder it back together if you know someone who can solder.....


----------



## xNx (Jun 6, 2012)

Fweet said:


> Nearly all my books have nibbles including the fiendishly-expensive ones bought for university, they've done in at least a dozen sets of headphones including the cable on a set of Sennheisers & eaten* a lot* of wallpaper. The most dangerous thing one of them did was chew off the plastic covering on an anglepoise lamp wire so when I went to move it the subsequent electric shock made my hair stand on end; the bird cackled.
> I'd say the most potentially expensive thing they've chewed was a painting I'd been commissioned & paid up front to do; did I start it again or refund the money? Nah, slapped a bit of gumtape on the back to cover the holes & painted over it. Luckily the lady was understanding & said it 'Added to the charm & made it more personal.' Phew.


Even my shy Cockatiel loves to destroy the wallpaper


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

xNx said:


> I'm sure you can solder it back together if you know someone who can solder.....


Sadly I don't have that wacom any more. I have a new one that I can replace the cord if need be and not throw out the whole thing 

But Soldering! I could have asked my dad to fix it for me!


----------



## acrobandit (Jul 21, 2012)

Ludwig isn't much of a chewer but he loves plucking the keys off my laptop keyboard.. I turned my back for a few seconds and came back to six of my keys off my keyboard D:


----------



## RedQueen (Feb 21, 2012)

Galilea is funny in how she approaches things she knows she's not allowed to chew. Like cords behind the computer screen or the sunflower seeds that I eat while working (I'm addicted! But she can't have them because they are really salty). She knows she's not allowed and kinda sits near the thing she wants to chew and watches me. Then she inches one step at a time towards her objective. As soon as she's close enough and I turn my head, she dive bombs for it! Smart and sneaky is her specialty.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Lol! She IS a smart and sneaky girl.


----------



## SyddyBird (May 17, 2012)

LOL Redqueen, Sydney is similar.
It took me over a week to figure out why he was spending so much time at the back door. He would move away from the wall he was chewing on, and pretend to play with his toy. So, everytime I looked at him, he was like "what mom? just chewing this toy in the sun." Then my bf pointed out the bottom of the seal of the door was all chewed up. And said "Great, how will we explain to the landlord that a bird chewed the walls and door??"


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

so far, my tiel isn't interested in cords. Whew! 

The most expensive thing he's chewed is aluminum foil - it was an $800 hospital stay.


----------

